# Warehouse outlet required or not?



## Lipets (Mar 22, 2022)

Building a 35x100 ( 3500') warehouse, small office 250sq' in front the rest of the space is just open warehouse.
I have an electrician saying wall outlets are required every 50' by code.

Not knowing who will rent the space I rather not put any in.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 22, 2022)

Ask him to show you the code article.

For your  situation the only required receptacle outlets I can think of would be,

If the space is conditioned 2017 NEC 210.63

If the service is located indoors and is not greater than 120V to ground 2017 NEC 210.64


----------



## Lipets (Mar 22, 2022)

The space is not conditioned


----------



## jar546 (Mar 22, 2022)

I am moving this to the electrical area.  Not sure why it was posted here.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 22, 2022)

IMHO seems a little short sighted not to have any outlets in the warehouse.  You’re assuming there will never be a need to plug in anything.


----------



## Lipets (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm leasing the space, so the tenant can add what they need.


----------



## ICE (Mar 22, 2022)

Lipets said:


> I'm leasing the space, so the tenant can add what they need.


A prospective tenant might think that you pinch pennies just a little too tight.


----------



## Lipets (Mar 22, 2022)

Well I'll show them what it costs to build a building in today's inflationary world
The steel alone is double what it was two years ago.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 22, 2022)

The 50-ft distance must be a special *"Double secret probation rule"* put on by the AHJ? 

I'd check that, not sure a warehouse has a receptacle spacing rule?


----------



## e hilton (Mar 22, 2022)

Lipets said:


> Well I'll show them what it costs to build a building in today's inflationary world


Right.  Do that.  You think they care?  Scrooge comes to mind.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 22, 2022)

Whatever outlets you put in will probably be in the wrong places.  I can see the need for electricity near the cargo door for the receiving desk in a warehouse that is used just for storage.  I've also seen "warehouses" that were set up as mini-factories with 400 A or more 480V 3 phase electrical services for each bay.


----------



## Joe.B (Mar 22, 2022)

I saw a "shell only" building that had 6 roll-up doors and the owner was planning on leasing out spaces. Since he did not know what tenants would want he left it completely open on the inside and advertised as "build-to-suite." What he did was have a house panel that served the exterior lighting and his office space. In addition he ran a single circuit to each potential bay with a single light, switch, and duplex receptacle. This turned out to be really convenient because he had light and power when he started putting up walls. After the tenant rented the space and proceeded with their TI they were responsible for getting their own meter and panel, suiting their needs. Once they had their own power he would shut that breaker off at the house panel. It will be very convenient for him when a tenant eventually moves out and shuts the power off to that unit, he can still turn a light on and plug something in off of his own power.


----------



## lakester89 (Mar 24, 2022)

Lipets said:


> Building a 35x100 ( 3500') warehouse, small office 250sq' in front the rest of the space is just open warehouse.
> I have an electrician saying wall outlets are required every 50' by code.
> 
> Not knowing who will rent the space I rather not put any in.


unless its a local amendment, no such requirement exists


----------



## Genduct (Mar 24, 2022)

Lipets said:


> Building a 35x100 ( 3500') warehouse, small office 250sq' in front the rest of the space is just open warehouse.
> I have an electrician saying wall outlets are required every 50' by code.
> 
> Not knowing who will rent the space I rather not put any in.


If the space is used for storage, where would he suggest those 50ft OC convivence receptacles be located along the wall that wouldn't be behind the stock you are storing?  HMMM!  You are the customer who can best determine if you foresee the need, by an overhead door or outside light for security for example


----------



## ICE (Mar 24, 2022)

There has to be a door, shower curtain, a bedsheet leading to the warehouse.  One twenty amp receptacle next to any of those makes sense….at least better sense than none.

The OP brought up the price of material to justify not providing a receptacle.  One receptacle in a building that had to be in the high six figures.


----------

